# Great day at POC



## Tarponchaser (May 25, 2005)

Finally the weather and the fish co-operated on a torunament day. Saturday started a little choppy but by 3 the Gulf was almost flat and the fish came up to play.

At one time six boats were hooked up at the same time... we had two and another had three on at that moment. Everyone saw lots of beautiful jumps and some tailwalked for a hundred yards.

A really neat thing was everyone was telling the others where the schools were .... hey they are coming right at you or ,,,, three hundred yards to you left... no one ran through the schools... everyone made big circles to get ahead of the fish as they headed out. 

I did not fish Sunday and am unsure of the final results but I expect that they will be posted soon... hopefully with some action pics.

TC


----------



## Bill C (May 23, 2004)

Wow, that sounds like a good time.


----------



## Hooked on Reds (Oct 2, 2007)

On the end of the Jetties or along the surf??

I was posted up Sunday on the tip of the Jetties for my first time, but didnt see anything the magnatude you described.. I did briefly hook my first Tarpon though and was Stoked!


----------



## marc (May 21, 2004)

I didn't get a lot of action pics, but this one was good


----------



## boilinggoldingot (Nov 19, 2013)

Would love to experience this kind of fishing one day, i really need to buy more stuff.


----------

